# Update on the resto of my 65



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

The painting of the body was started today, he sprayed the pillars, rockers, and in front of the windshield (but not the firewall, of course).
It's been a while since I've seen paint on it so it was very cool to see.
Of course, I forgot the camera (Doh!!) but I'll be there early tomorrow so 
I can see it again and grab some pics. I'll be sure and post them here. 
I had forgotten how good Capri Gold looks on that baby!
I have the chassis back in my garage, the engine, and entire drive
train is all painted, as is all the suspension.
We fired up the engine a couple of weeks ago, and after a 4 year
hiatus, it ran like it was brand new, all 3 carbs working in unison.
I put Ram Air manifolds on it, to give it a little more pep.
I should be driving her again by Father's Day, would be a helluva
present...


----------



## Red (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds cool just took my 65 in for some work on the doors. The car was restored from off frame up. Seems the door panels where to close when they where installed, chipped the edge a little. Having that done as we speak. Driving to the shop was the first trip with the car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SlamminGears65Goat said:


> Of course, I forgot the camera (Doh!!) but I'll be there early tomorrow so
> I can see it again and grab some pics.


Shame on you.... 

(Congrats - looking forward to seeing some photos and good luck on making that present happen. :cheers )

Bear


----------

